# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Schering

## FedSki

*Testoviron 250mg, box of 20!* 

Made in Berlin but imported by Schering into Thailand.

Each box contains 20x1ml amps of testosterone enantate. First time I have seen boxes of 20!

The box is plain with a Schering sticker on the top. The amps are packed in cardboard, 10 amps to each layer of cardboard.

----------


## panabolic

Nice box of 20 amps bro, very pretty. Here is some Schering Spanish Testoviron 250's distributed from Spain but made in the Berlin.  :Blush:

----------


## Vovan

Testoviron Depot made by Medipharm, Pakistan. Licencee of Schering AG.

----------


## judge_dread

Greek Schering Testoviron Depot

----------


## mick-g

I have those German ones, but they have two green lines on the stem not one, is that fake then?

----------


## GodsArmy

cool

----------


## Dr. Musclehead

Very nice 20 amp box of Testoviron Depot!

----------


## candlecuts



----------


## psycorelm

heres some

----------


## zgetphyscl

I have read these blogs on this site and most of you guys couldn't spot a good fake so you all guess at it. There are some fakes that are so good that the pharmacuetical companies that make the real product can not even spot the fake or counterfeit. The place where you start is with the packaging. Never buy a steroid with out the packaging which includes the insert and box. Ampules are difficult to tell, but the box that it comes in may give it away. Foreign boxes have a different die cut then domestic boxes so you have to disassmble the box to see how it is die cut. Ampules will typically not be labeled as it is much cheaper to silk screen the labels. Any counterfeiter can put a label on an ampule and pass it off as primo or sustanon . Labeled ampules are red flags. The proof is really in the packaging.

----------

